# البرامج المطلوبه من مهندس الانتاج تعلمها



## البشير النور (17 سبتمبر 2011)

:11:السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالي وبركاته 
ماهي البرامج والدورات الاساسيه الواجبه علي مهندس الانتاج تعلمها
ارجو ترتيبها حسب الاهميه لاني خريج انتاج ومش عارف ابدأ من وين:87::87::87::87:


----------



## basharoo988 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## Solid Edge Man (18 سبتمبر 2011)

اولا : دورات عملية( وليست نظري) عن ال cnc
ثانيا : دورات في برامج ال cad cam
ثالثا : دورات في تصميم اسطبات الصاج و البلاستيك
و من اهم الاشياء الغة الانجليزية


----------



## Solid Edge Man (18 سبتمبر 2011)

للتواصل
http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/CIS.SIEMENS.PLM/?notif_t=group_activity
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Solid-edge-Cadcam/145252582234230?sk=wall


----------



## البشير النور (18 سبتمبر 2011)

Solid Edge Man قال:


> اولا : دورات عملية( وليست نظري) عن ال cnc
> ثانيا : دورات في برامج ال cad cam
> ثالثا : دورات في تصميم اسطبات الصاج و البلاستيك
> و من اهم الاشياء الغة الانجليزية


 

مشكور ياأخ مالمقصود ببرامجِ cad camهل هي الاتوكاد ونحوه


----------



## أحمد رأفت (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مثل solidworks and solidcam
Mastercam


----------



## البشير النور (20 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور ياخ احمد لكن لدي سوال كم المده التي اتعلم فيها هذه البرامج وهل هي صعبه التعلم


----------

